# Which oils are 100% PAO



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all: Sorry for stirring the poop , but I have to ask as my first oil change is coming up.
Of all approved 502 spec oils, which ones are 100% PAO-based (AKA API Group IV)?????
And, of the above, which are readily available in the states????
From reading various articles, many US brands of synthetic oil are NOT 100% PAO, but are dino-related. This appears to only apply to US oils as somehow the term synthetic has been defined to include Group III based oils.
Thanks much, Chris.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Which oils are 100% PAO (cmosentine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmosentine* »_Hi all: Sorry for stirring the poop , but I have to ask as my first oil change is coming up.
Of all approved 502 spec oils, which ones are 100% PAO-based (AKA API Group IV)?????
And, of the above, which are readily available in the states????
From reading various articles, many US brands of synthetic oil are NOT 100% PAO, but are dino-related. This appears to only apply to US oils as somehow the term synthetic has been defined to include Group III based oils.
Thanks much, Chris.









First question is did you have something in mind that is available to you?
Synthetic in the US is used loosely! I would not count on any US oil being more than a small % synthetic. Most are hydrocracked grp III
I would stick with oils like PENTOSIN/LUBRO-MOLY/CASTROL GERMAN/MOTUL/
This one is easy. Anything not made in the US and is 100% synthetic.
I use Pentosin high performance 5w-40, 502/501/500 approved oil.
Don't bother with the US stuff, don't even put in redline, royal purple or amsoil.
Jason


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Which oils are 100% PAO (AZV6)*

So where do you get your oil? Local parts store or mail order??


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Which oils are 100% PAO (AZV6)*

Which Pentosin oil do you use. According to their web site, several Pentosin oils are NOT sully synthetic.








Edit:
A little more research shows Pento High Performance 5W-40 as having 100% "Synthetic base oil". BUT it is listed under the HC product line, HC meaning Hydrocracked, which is a Group III oil.
I am so frickin' confused. Damn marketing.
























_Modified by cmosentine at 2:22 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Which oils are 100% PAO (cmosentine)*

Keep in mind that you cannot buy a bottled and on the shelf 100% PAO based oil anywhere in the world. Why? Because pure PAO actually makes a lousy lubricant for a car driven on the street. The fact is that every Group IV and Group V based "synthetic" oil that I've ever heard of has small amounts of Group III hydrocracked crude oil (which is typically the carrier oil for the additive package) as well as some Group V (for the Group IV based oils) and Group IV (for the Group V based oils).
Why the cross pollination? Typically because no one oil base provides all of the desired properties necessary for a modern high performance oil.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Which oils are 100% PAO (cmosentine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmosentine* »_Which Pentosin oil do you use. According to their web site, several Pentosin oils are NOT sully synthetic.








Edit:
A little more research shows Pento High Performance 5W-40 as having 100% "Synthetic base oil". BUT it is listed under the HC product line, HC meaning Hydrocracked, which is a Group III oil.
I am so frickin' confused. Damn marketing.























_Modified by cmosentine at 2:22 PM 10-3-2008_

Don't be confused. I know it is hard with all the crap out there. Stick with this oil once you find a good source for it. It is top notch and Approved for you vehicle. 
100% synthetic base stocks, may have Grp III but is a Grp V/IV base stock oil which IMO is the best. Some grp III oils are good as well. 
Shipo is right but I did not feel like getting too detailed with it.
Pentosin High Performance is the right one to use. 5w-40
Pento High Performance 5W-40 is an especially formulated fuel economy engine oil. It is based on synthetic base oils only, the most modern and best engine oil additives currently available and a very shear stable VI - Improver. The combination of these exquisite components guarantees an excellent engine performance under the most severe driving conditions.
Pento High Performance 5W-40 is ideally suited as an all season engine oil.
Pento High Performance 5W-40 contains a special combination of very efficient fric-tion modifiers which cause the engine to run very smoothly. Even more important, it causes fuel savings in a recognizable way.
http://www.pentosin.com/shop_p...7&vid=








Probably some of the best stuff around.
Many places on-lien carry it or try an import store around you, mainly German of course.
Shipo,
Sure there is 100% PAO oil, Amsoil. Come on man. You read the website!! LOL!!!
(cmosentine do not buy amsoil, its a joke)

_Modified by AZV6 at 12:56 PM 10-3-2008_

_Modified by AZV6 at 12:56 PM 10-3-2008_


_Modified by AZV6 at 12:59 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Which oils are 100% PAO (AZV6)*

Here is an interesting response I received from Castrol:
"Thank you for contacting Castrol,
Unfortunately, Castrol does not publish any of our formulations. Our
additive systems and base oils are proprietary and chosen for performance
and suitability first. Castrol uses only the highest quality materials,
including synthetic base oils.
Synthetic base fluid is manufactured chemically to possess superior
viscosity characteristics at low temperatures, improved thermal and
oxidative stability, and reduced volatility. Synthetic stock is created in
a laboratory from small molecules which are reacted together to produce
bigger "pure" molecules. As a result, the molecular structure of the
lubricant can be precisely arranged to meet specific thermal or physical
requirements and often exceed manufacturer's criteria for high performance
engines. 
Castrol Consumer Relations?
The above seems to imply they use Group IV base stock but I doubt it.


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Which oils are 100% PAO (AZV6)*

Yes, Pentosin looks like the way to go. I can get it online for about $30.15 US per 5L. If you buy several the shipping is reduced. (http://www.worldimpex.com/featured_18.html).
Good deal??? I live in Michigan and I am sure I will not find it locally.
Edit: That is West Michigan, not the Detroit area.


_Modified by cmosentine at 8:56 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Which oils are 100% PAO (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_Shipo,
Sure there is 100% PAO oil, Amsoil. Come on man. You read the website!! LOL!!!

Yup, read their web site, and as I'm sure you've figured out by now, I believe _everything_ I read about Amsoil, regardless of whether it's from their web site or the web site of one of their many MLM stooges.







NOT!


----------

